# Won't let me add profile picture



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello all,

I was wanting to add a new profile picture but when I try to its says file too large and wont let me. It's only jpeg so how can it be to large. Any ideas how I can fix this


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Try changing the file format, might work.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Try changing the file format, might work.


 How do I do that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Re-size your picture.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> How do I do that.


 Just realised it is already a jpeg, just re-size the file as is stated above.

You can find out how on Google.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

i gave up thats why mine is blank


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Just realised it is already a jpeg, just re-size the file as is stated above.
> 
> You can find out how on Google.


 I'll have a look. I'm on my phone so not sure if it'll work.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea. Got it lads.



barksie said:


> i gave up thats why mine is blank


 If u go on playstore and download the resizing app then u can add photos.


----------

